# Recommendations for spots to find Ts in South Pueblo (CO)?



## kablam0r (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi,

My son and I (4.5 yo) are going to go down to South Pueblo this weekend to try and find some tarantulas to take pictures of. Can anyone make any recommendations on where exactly we should go? We driving down from Denver and I'm not too familiar with the Pueblo area. I'm not looking to collect, just to show my son some Ts, scorps and herps in their natural environment and hopefully get some decent pics. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

-Bryan


----------



## kablam0r (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello, anyone home?


----------



## TheDarkInfinity (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent you a PM kablam0r.


----------

